# Ultimate male Orgasm



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Many years ago as a teanager i read that if you masturbate to the up until "just before you climax" stop, then resume you can prolong your orgasm. If you do this repeatedly (10-30+) times When you finally come it is usually very satisfying. when i do this there is usually a large ejaculation which seems to make it much more pleasurable. You can research it online, it is called either start and stop method or called "Edging" anyway i have found it to be very pleasurable. I would highly recommend this practice as it has given me ridiculous controll and I can make love for some time. If you want to blow your mind (or your husband's) try this out. What i find though is for the ultimate experience you need to maintain a very high level of arousal. If arousal would be on a 1-10 scale and totally flacid/unaroused were a 1 and if coming were at level 10 then you would try to maintain a level of 9. The way I do this is to agressively stimulate myself manually and get myself to a 9 then back of for a few seconds the gently and slowly resume manual stimulation. At this point it is a delicate balance between staying at that level and going to far. Unfortunately, i have not found a practical way for my wife to provide the stimulation. Doing so manally quicky makes me sore after a while and providing oral stimulation for any extended period of time would be tireing for her. Penetration at this point would/does provide too much stimulation to be practical as at this point my wife will want to [email protected]#$ hard and it will be over. Typically once i have maintained myself at this level for some time i ask her to satisfies me orally. For a number of reasons this typically results in the optimal results. I love mutual sex and coming inside her. There is no substitue for either in my opinion and they are both great for different reasons. 

I would like this to happen more oftend but, there are 2 challanges. First it typically does not involve my wife getting off. It is usually on a night that is geared for my pleasure only because once i start stimulating her it quickly leads to penetration and it is all over. In addition because of my highly aroused state once i get to this point i have a "quick triger" which makes it less than optimal for either of us. 

Let me first point out that conversely, i take alot of time on most encounters to be sure that my wife has tons of orgasms when we are together. Luckily for both of us she can do so easily. We have recently introduced toys into the mix and she loves them. While no substitute for my [email protected]%k she really gets off quickly and hard with the vibrating thing in her. On some level i think she likes it more than she admits to me. 

I have found the intensity is further increased if it has been several days (4-5+) since my last ejaculation so essentially I am kind of "leavin' her hangin' " on these days. While this totally seems like a selfish excercise for me I should point out that my wife gets allot of enjoyment out of seeing how much she can make me come. I a perfect world we would be be totally left satisfied durring the same seccion but it very seems to work out that way. The problem is my wife is most satisfied with consistant, regorous stimulation which results in multiples for her rather than the intermittant stimulation that i require. This creates a disconnect in this sence. I am looking for suggestions on different ways of incorporating this into our sex lives. 

PS. If you have not tried to incorporat this into your routine somehow you should. Thanks for reading my long post.


----------



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

tjohnson said:


> Many years ago as a teanager i read that if you masturbate to the up until "just before you climax" stop, then resume you can prolong your orgasm. If you do this repeatedly (10-30+) times When you finally come it is usually very satisfying. when i do this there is usually a large ejaculation which seems to make it much more pleasurable. You can research it online, it is called either start and stop method or called "Edging" anyway i have found it to be very pleasurable. I would highly recommend this practice as it has given me ridiculous controll and I can make love for some time. If you want to blow your mind (or your husband's) try this out. What i find though is for the ultimate experience you need to maintain a very high level of arousal. If arousal would be on a 1-10 scale and totally flacid/unaroused were a 1 and if coming were at level 10 then you would try to maintain a level of 9. The way I do this is to agressively stimulate myself manually and get myself to a 9 then back of for a few seconds the gently and slowly resume manual stimulation. At this point it is a delicate balance between staying at that level and going to far. Unfortunately, i have not found a practical way for my wife to provide the stimulation. Doing so manally quicky makes me sore after a while and providing oral stimulation for any extended period of time would be tireing for her. Penetration at this point would/does provide too much stimulation to be practical as at this point my wife will want to [email protected]#$ hard and it will be over. Typically once i have maintained myself at this level for some time i ask her to satisfies me orally. For a number of reasons this typically results in the optimal results. I love mutual sex and coming inside her. There is no substitue for either in my opinion and they are both great for different reasons.
> 
> I would like this to happen more oftend but, there are 2 challanges. First it typically does not involve my wife getting off. It is usually on a night that is geared for my pleasure only because once i start stimulating her it quickly leads to penetration and it is all over. In addition because of my highly aroused state once i get to this point i have a "quick triger" which makes it less than optimal for either of us.
> 
> ...


I found this old post as I wondered why books have been written about the sometimes elusive female orgasm but, somehow there are few articles or posts here on tam about maximum pleasure for men.


----------

